# Do Graduates Of Private Colleges Get Paid Housejobs In Govt. Hospitals?



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi everyone! 
I have heard a lot that the degrees from private colleges do not have much worth when it comes to working in Pakistan and that too particularly in the government sector. And I see people discriminating the private grads as if they dont work hard.  I know many who work voluntarily, without pay, as house officers and even at higher levels.

Since I might have to join a private college, I was a bit concerned. Can private grads particularly from well reputed colleges like Shifa, FUMC etc, land into paid govt. housejobs, PGs etc?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well govt hospitals give paid house jobs to their own graduates and as far as proper job is concerned one can appear in the public service commission exam and get selected for govt job! however there isn't much pay in medicine during initial years even specialization trainees get 30 40 k at most so if you intend to do medicine pays shouldn't be your absolute priority


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

The only time you'll have problems with getting paid, whilst being a private graduate is in your house job. You'll probably want to do the house job unpaid so you can get into the best government hospital for your training. After your house job it's a level playing field. You will not be discriminated against after your house job.


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you for the replies. Yes, the pay isn't my priority, Medicine is.  I was just a bit concerned about what I might have to face in the future.


----------

